# Solucion para publicidad Callejera



## maverick84 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola:

Soy nuevo en el foro. Quisiera que me recomienden como hacer una adaptacion de una potencia para audio de auto y permitir que tenga como entrada  lineas aux y mic.

Esto lo quiero hacer para realizar publicidad callejera, tengo las bocinas exponenciales y la potencia de 300w.



Se me ocurre un mixer de entrada para regular volumen e intercambiar entre las entradas, pero deberia tener un pre amplificador para el mic....alguein tiene alguna sugerencia o circuito que me pueda facilitar? 

Si alguien me recomienda tmb algun circuito de alguna portencia que ya contempre las entradas y pueda ser de aprox 60w vienvenido sea......

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## santiago (Feb 26, 2009)

bueno
para el mix el señor tupolev posteo uno de 2 entradas de señal, y dos microfonos que anda 10 puntos, y para potencia en 12v, podes, o armarte una fuente smps elevadora, o un tda1562 y sacarle poco mas de 50w con 12 v derechos, 

husmea en el foro que hay de todo

saludos


----------

